# Bassin magazine >:-/



## Anonymous (May 22, 2007)

Well I subscribed to Bassin and I am waiting for my first issue. Today I got an invoice from NATCOM. I know I sent them a check when I sent the subscription form in. So now I am wondering what the hell this is for? After carefully reading the letter it is wanting me to renew my subscription :shock: . I have not even recieved my fist issue yet :evil: 

The real attention grabber is, if I send another check rite away I could be one of the lucky winners to receive an Abu Garcia bait casting rod and real :roll: 

I know this is a pointless thread but I just had to vent. I feel much better now.

fishnfever


----------



## Jim (May 22, 2007)

I hear you! I've been thinking of getting that magazine myself.


----------



## rdneckhntr (May 22, 2007)

Well if you win that reel you can send er to me...I used a friends over the weekend and fell in love with it lol...


----------



## Anonymous (May 23, 2007)

rdneckhntr said:


> Well if you win that reel you can send er to me...I used a friends over the weekend and fell in love with it lol...



hahaha I am hoping to get a baitcaster set up for Dads day [-o<

It won't be the one from bassin, I can tell that much. If I had my magazine for a few months then I may think of considering renewing the magazine.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 23, 2007)

fishnfever said:


> Well I subscribed to Bassin and I am waiting for my first issue. Today I got an invoice from NATCOM. I know I sent them a check when I sent the subscription form in. So now I am wondering what the hell this is for? After carefully reading the letter it is wanting me to renew my subscription :shock: . I have not even recieved my fist issue yet :evil:
> 
> The real attention grabber is, if I send another check rite away I could be one of the lucky winners to receive an Abu Garcia bait casting rod and real :roll:
> 
> ...



I understand you upsettedness  However, in all fairness, it could be that every subscriber received this "renewal invoice" as part of the promotion for the rod and reel give away, you were just on the list and there was nothing wrong with sending you the offer as well. 

That said, I would not renew before my first issue either, even for a sweet rod and reel :roll:


----------



## dampeoples (May 23, 2007)

Save your money on Bassin!!! I got the same deal, and after receiving the mag for a while, I won't be renewing ever.

I can finish the mag before I finish my business in the throne room, not worth the money!!!


----------



## robalo78 (Jul 2, 2007)

I actually love Bassin'...like it better than BassMaster...I especially like the tips at the end that are submitted by everyday readers


----------

